# Need 2 nights in Orlando



## JoshuaSr (Oct 10, 2016)

Need to be close to Disney World, two nights only (11/19 - 11/21). Would prefer DVC, but any site close to Disney will work fine.

We are staying at Diamond Resorts Grande Villas 11/12 - 11/19 already.


----------



## JoshuaSr (Oct 20, 2016)

Bump...anybody have anything?


----------



## JoshuaSr (Oct 28, 2016)

Bumping one last time...anyone have any points they need to use up?


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Oct 29, 2016)

Hey Joshua, I think those dates may be tough since it's T'giving week, plus you do not indicate what size villa you are needing. I do not rent my own membership out but others that do would need to know the size villa to search for. Good luck!


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Oct 29, 2016)

I did a cursory check for you just to see if there was any availability for anyone to book and I could find no studios available for either night and only 1 bdrm available for the night of the 20th only.

Seems your only shot for DVC would be that a member already had those dates booked and saw your request & decided they would rent.....  DVC books up well in advance for more popular times of the year (and there are LOTS Of popular times of the year at Disney!!), so searching this last minute is going to be a very long shot.


----------



## avelox (Nov 2, 2016)

*Availabilty*



JoshuaSr said:


> Bumping one last time...anyone have any points they need to use up?



Hi! There is availability at the Grande Villas for the week of 11-20-16, in a 1BR (4). Do you want to spend your hard earned dollars for just 1 night there?

Also, the Grid shows availability at the Liki Tiki Village BLD 1400 for the week of 11-13 to 11-20-16 and 11-14 to 11-21-16, both weeks are as 2 BR Stnd (6). 
The Grid also shows availability at the Polynesian Isles- Phase I, in a 1 bedroom (4), for the weeks of 11-16 and 11-17-16. 

If you are sincere and want to splurge on 1 week in a Diamond property for just 2 nights, then PM me, today! I will expect you to become a TUG Member before you contact me. 
Good luck! :whoopie:


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 2, 2016)

Clarification - the maximum price in this forum is $100 per night.  When you post an offer here, you are agreeing to that limit.

Also, RCI does not permit the rental of exchanges, and the rules posted at the top of this forum ask that exchanges not be posted here.


----------



## grey678 (Nov 12, 2016)

*grey678*



JoshuaSr said:


> Need to be close to Disney World, two nights only (11/19 - 11/21). Would prefer DVC, but any site close to Disney will work fine.
> 
> We are staying at Diamond Resorts Grande Villas 11/12 - 11/19 already.



Have Wyndham Cypress Palms in Kissmissee, for 7 nights Nov 18-25 for $700
This resort is approx. 20 minutes from the parks, has a shuttle if you need one for a fee.  Also has a complimentary shuttle to the grocery.  Walking distance to several well known restaurants.   Just remodeled units.
Something came up at work and can't go.......  Stay the extra week and enjoy Thanksgiving  pm me please


----------



## Tank (Nov 12, 2016)

Hello Josh
I sent you a message about this, I can get it $50 cheaper at this time, let me know
Dave


----------

